# Leaks



## mike1wade (Jul 30, 2002)

I was told than earlier versions of the light weight "Roos" type trailers with the beds that fold out the ends (like hardtop pop-ups), had bad problems with water leaks. Can these leaks be fixed, or should I opt for newer models.  Any/all info will be greatly appreciated.


----------

